# 1941 Schwinn DX



## jwalton (Jul 9, 2008)

When I ride this bike and put pressure on the rear hub, it clicks/knocks.  Can you give me some tips on troubleshooting/fixing this problem?  Thanks


----------



## Randy J. (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm sure someone here will be able to help with this and I can't wait to see the answer.  I received a brand new red & white Flightliner for Christmas when I was a kid and it had this same problem!  After two trips back to Sears it was never fixed and I still remember that bike for its great looks and its unique problem.  I think I finally ended up swapping it off for something.   It just about had to be something in the rear hub.


----------



## jwalton (Jul 10, 2008)

*1941 Schwinn DX resurrection*

I solved my own problem - I found a bad bearing in the hub. 

This is my most recent effort.  I cannot really call this a restoration - my skills are still developing (or maybe I have reached my limits).  But, I feel good about taking this pile of rust to a better day.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 10, 2008)

Wowza you really breathed life back into that dx. Nice job!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 11, 2008)

Impressive transformation


----------



## REC (Jul 12, 2008)

jwalton said:


> I solved my own problem - I found a bad bearing in the hub.
> 
> This is my most recent effort.  I cannot really call this a restoration - my skills are still developing (or maybe I have reached my limits).  But, I feel good about taking this pile of rust to a better day.




Developing skills, huh? 
I've seen some "Pros" that didn't hit it that well! 

Nice work! How much time? 
Turned out to be a well worth it project by the looks of it.

REC


----------



## MartyW (Jul 12, 2008)

Great vision and nice clean out come!


----------



## floridasfavson (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice restoration. I wish my projects would come half as good.


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Jul 22, 2008)

Good Job on the Resto!!!

Here's a pic of my original paint 1941 DX Excelsior badge.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 22, 2008)

55' Corvette Custom said:


> Good Job on the Resto!!!
> 
> Here's a pic of my original paint 1941 DX Excelsior badge.




That paint looks great- nice two tone effect with that paint scheme.


----------



## sensor (Jul 22, 2008)

wow! thats great


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 23, 2008)

*Wow!!!*

I wouldn't Throw her outta my Garage!!!:eek: 

J...


----------



## jwalton (Jul 27, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you everyone for your comments!


----------

